# Gym Gloves or Chalk?



## HenchBuffman

I was just wondering what is the best, I have had gym gloves before but I always seem to loose them lol. Anyway I saw a guy in the gym the other day with Chalk, I was just wondering what would be better to get? Should I just get another pair of gloves or try out Chalk. I know powerlifters use it, so it must be good in a sense.


----------



## supermancss

HenchBuffman said:


> I was just wondering what is the best, I have had gym gloves before but I always seem to loose them lol. Anyway I saw a guy in the gym the other day with Chalk, I was just wondering what would be better to get? Should I just get another pair of gloves or try out Chalk. I know powerlifters use it, so it must be good in a sense.


man up, if you cant physically grip it use straps. some gyms dont like the use of chalk because of the mess


----------



## HenchBuffman

It's because I have horrible forearm pumps, and it kills when I let it go.

I might get some straps but it seems chalk may be a better idea.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

I bought some Schiek gloves, with the wrist strap built in... I think I used them for about a month then gave up! Do all my lifting raw now, and use liquid chalk on dead lifts if needed!


----------



## Robbie789

Chalk.

The hand calluses you gain after a while will be better than most gloves lol


----------



## Sambuca

liquid chalk grip?


----------



## mc187

chalk on deads - everything else just bare hands


----------



## infernal0988

Chalk all the way.


----------



## The Cheese

Chalk or nothing for the majority of lifts. Straps when the weight is so heavy that my grip gives out, but I try not to use them if I can help it.

Maybe it's just me, but gloves make my grip a lot weaker. And a weaker grip means I shift less weight.


----------



## Ballin

I got some nice Harbinger gloves with the wrist straps which are really good. Made sense for me cos I have been benching upwards of 160kg was killing my wrists badly esepcially as I want to reach the magic 182 in the new year!

Only for deadlifts and chins etc do I go bare grip no gloves no chalk but looking at investing in a chalk ball like climbers use seems a lot cheaper than the liquid variety plus if you come out covered in the stuff you can pretend you are in the World's Strongest Man series :lol: .


----------



## Dan 45

Easy, chalk.


----------



## mikeod

gloves are gay!


----------



## rectus

Sambuca said:


> liquid chalk grip?


That's what I use, the stuff is great. I can't train without it as my hands get too sweaty, plus it's the ritual of putting on and lifting weights I like too.


----------



## LeBigMac

Ballin said:


> I got some nice Harbinger gloves with the wrist straps which are really good. Made sense for me cos I have been benching upwards of 160kg was killing my wrists badly esepcially as I want to reach the magic 182 in the new year!
> 
> Only for deadlifts and chins etc do I go bare grip no gloves no chalk but looking at investing in a chalk ball like climbers use seems a lot cheaper than the liquid variety plus if you come out covered in the stuff you can pretend you are in the World's Strongest Man series :lol: .


Get mine from here http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/rock-tech-chalk-bag-p162487 c.cheap.


----------



## rchippex

Liquid chalk and wraps if I need them. Balls to gloves. You look a fool in gloves. You also get less feeling through gloves and your hands wont toughen up.


----------



## Ballin

LeBigMac said:


> Get mine from here http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/rock-tech-chalk-bag-p162487 c.cheap.


Cheers mate my manager is actually an avid climber and he was the one who recommended it to me!


----------



## rchippex

Ballin said:


> Cheers mate my manager is actually an avid climber and he was the one who recommended it to me!


Used to use the chalk bags but unless you keep them in a clip bag you will get chalk all over your gym bag or pockets. Also you look severely like a drug dealer. Liquid chalk is great and lasts ages as you dont need to use much. Also your gym owner wont kick you out for getting chalk all over his floor and benches all day long :thumb:

I pay £8 a bottle on ebay and the latest bottle has lasted me about 10 months now and still loads left.


----------



## Ballin

rchippex said:


> Used to use the chalk bags but unless you keep them in a clip bag you will get chalk all over your gym bag or pockets. Also you look severely like a drug dealer. Liquid chalk is great and lasts ages as you dont need to use much. Also your gym owner wont kick you out for getting chalk all over his floor and benches all day long :thumb:
> 
> I pay £8 a bottle on ebay and the latest bottle has lasted me about 10 months now and still loads left.


Ah right didn't realise you get that many applications out of it- for £8 that's not too sad.

Although I have an idea for a business plan now haha....


----------



## rchippex

Ballin said:


> Ah right didn't realise you get that many applications out of it- for £8 that's not too sad.
> 
> Although I have an idea for a business plan now haha....


Yeah you would think it would get used quickly but you only really need a drop or two. Your not looking to cover your hands in white chalk. The aim is just to soak up any sweat and let your dry skin grip the bar. I always wash my hands before training too to remove any natural oils.

This is the one I just got. Got a different one last time but was the same price.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300631013992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## reza85

bongon95 said:


> gloves are gay!


So chalk


----------

